# A Gentle Thought for the Day



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Let's be kind to one another as well. Paix, mes amis.

"The care of the Earth is our most ancient and most worthy, and after all, our most pleasing responsibility. To cherish what remains of it and to foster its renewal is our only hope." Wendell Berry


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

Just a quick glance through here, and this place seems to be sorely lacking in kindness and gentleness and much anything positive. Hopefully the vibe and attitude will improve.

Makes me embarrassed to have been a Mac using Canadian in the past


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Canada will be a century and a half old in just a few days! Though that might not be that old compared to some countries, it's pretty amazing for the second largest country in the world, and to maintain the friendly reputation Canada has around the world is something to be proud of. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MazterCBlazter said:


> Just a quick glance through here, and this place seems to be sorely lacking in kindness and gentleness and much anything positive. Hopefully the vibe and attitude will improve.
> 
> Makes me embarrassed to have been a Mac using Canadian in the past


We shall see, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Freddie_Biff said:


> Canada will be a century and a half old in just a few days! Though that might not be that old compared to some countries, it's pretty amazing for the second largest country in the world, and to maintain the friendly reputation Canada has around the world is something to be proud of.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very true, Frank. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

June 28, 1981 – 36 Years ago today Terry Fox quietly passed away at Royal Columbian Hospital, New Westminster, BC - one month short of his twenty-third birthday. Please keep Terry in your hearts today... and share a gentle thought with someone you know. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

This guy strikes me as one of the good guys. Good luck to him.



> Trump says the ban is needed to protect the U.S. from terrorists.
> 
> Almilaji was recently awarded the Meritorious Service Medal by the Canadian representative of the Queen.
> 
> ...


https://beta.theglobeandmail.com/ne...beandmail.com&campaign_id=A100&service=mobile


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Dr.G. said:


> June 28, 1981 – 36 Years ago today Terry Fox quietly passed away at Royal Columbian Hospital, New Westminster, BC - one month short of his twenty-third birthday. Please keep Terry in your hearts today... and share a gentle thought with someone you know. Paix, mes amis.



A true hero, though he probably didn't think of himself that way. Terry Fox set a fine example for all of us.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Here's the thread theme song, Dr. G:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

(Dr.G., my apologies.)

And Freddie, the first thing you do is turn the thread political. Nice... :clap:



Freddie_Biff said:


> This guy strikes me as one of the good guys. Good luck to him.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

FeXL said:


> (Dr.G., my apologies.)
> 
> 
> 
> And Freddie, the first thing you do is turn the thread political. Nice... :clap:



How is that political? I was celebrating the fact that this doctor won't let any travel ban deter him from doing good work in this world. It will be more onerous for him, but I admire his persistence in the face of adversity. As I said, he's one of the good guys. 

Perhaps you can share something uplifting rather than criticize the contributions of others.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Freddie_Biff said:


> A true hero, though he probably didn't think of himself that way. Terry Fox set a fine example for all of us.


Very true, Frank. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macfury said:


> Here's the thread theme song, Dr. G:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A valid choice, but here is the theme song of this thread. Paix, mon ami.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlR0KElxxVg[/ame]


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

It would be like mentioning that an activist was working hard to reduce the teachers' salaries that are bloating local budgets or mentioning how a family farmer is fighting the Notley regime's efforts to rob him of his livelihood. We may think of these as good people, but they are political stories.

Your approach wasn't even remotely sly enough to escape notice as a political story in disguise.



Freddie_Biff said:


> How is that political? I was celebrating the fact that this doctor won't let any travel ban deter him from doing good work in this world. It will be more onerous for him, but I admire his persistence in the face of adversity. As I said, he's one of the good guys.
> 
> Perhaps you can share something uplifting rather than criticize the contributions of others.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

“Learn from yesterday, live for today, hope for tomorrow.” — Albert Einstein


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Macfury said:


> It would be like mentioning that an activist was working hard to reduce the teachers' salaries that are bloating local budgets or mentioning how a family farmer is fighting the Notley regime's efforts to rob him of his livelihood. We may think of these as good people, but they are political stories.
> 
> 
> 
> Your approach wasn't even remotely sly enough to escape notice as a political story in disguise.



Perhaps you could find something to say about the actual thread topic rather than commenting on someone else's post.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Freddie_Biff said:


> Perhaps you could find something to say about the actual thread topic rather than commenting on someone else's post.


Absolutely not. Why would I give your slavish political inclinations _carte blanche_ in a non-political thread. Behave yourself and you won't hear from me!


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Macfury said:


> Absolutely not. Why would I give your slavish political inclinations _carte blanche_ in a non-political thread. Behave yourself and you won't hear from me!




Because you seem to lack an original ideas of your own. Your MO is to attack attack attack. That's not the point of this thread. Try it for once!


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

A lot of the world"s problems involve these letters: M.I.S.T. Especially when an "ism" turns into an "ist".


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Cute ........ and true.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

You don't have to show up to every argument you're invited to. – I don't remember who said it, but it's great words to live by


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

They're great gentle words--for YOU to live by!

They don't apply to me.



Freddie_Biff said:


> You don't have to show up to every argument you're invited to. – I don't remember who said it, but it's great words to live by
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)




----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.




.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

CubaMark said:


>


Paz, mi amigo.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macfury said:


> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> ...


Good one. My favorite GC song. Merci, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Actually one of my favourite Campbell songs...

https://youtu.be/18z4YkAky3U


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Nor is partisanship!



Freddie_Biff said:


> That's not the point of this thread.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Someone much wiser than me once said, "The real art of conversation is not only to say the right thing at the right time, but also to leave unsaid the wrong thing at the tempting moment."


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Macfury said:


> They're great gentle words--for YOU to live by!
> 
> 
> 
> They don't apply to me.




*sigh*


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

FeXL said:


> Nor is partisanship!




So what is your gentle thought for the day?


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Rps said:


> Someone much wiser than me once said, "The real art of conversation is not only to say the right thing at the right time, but also to leave unsaid the wrong thing at the tempting moment."




That's a good one, Rps. It reminds me of how proud Steve Jobs was about all the products they didn't create.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Actually one of my favourite Campbell songs...
> 
> https://youtu.be/18z4YkAky3U


Good one. :clap: Merci, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sunshine helps to bring about a more peaceful mood. Paix, mes amis.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TUzB2fBUpY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALvep1RsGQ0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxNvFVI2G38


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

You can discover more about a person in one hour of play than in a year of conversation!


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

True dat. Not to be too morbid, but you know the meaning of You Are My Sunshine is that it's a song of mourning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Freddie_Biff said:


> True dat. Not to be too morbid, but you know the meaning of You Are My Sunshine is that it's a song of mourning.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try reading the lyrics to "will the circle be unbroken" sometime. Most of the "old-Tyne" songs were not so happy, or, now, socially acceptable.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> You can discover more about a person in one hour of play than in a year of conversation!


Very true, Rp. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Freddie_Biff said:


> True dat. Not to be too morbid, but you know the meaning of You Are My Sunshine is that it's a song of mourning.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Rps said:


> Try reading the lyrics to "will the circle be unbroken" sometime. Most of the "old-Tyne" songs were not so happy, or, now, socially acceptable.


Did not know this, Frank.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Rps said:


> Try reading the lyrics to "will the circle be unbroken" sometime. Most of the "old-Tyne" songs were not so happy, or, now, socially acceptable.



Or the meaning behind Ring Around the Rosie, a children's song about the plague. Not always so gentle! But certainly memorable.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Freddie_Biff said:


> Or the meaning behind Ring Around the Rosie, a children's song about the plague. Not always so gentle! But certainly memorable.


Used to believe that one myself--but it's not true.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Macfury said:


> Used to believe that one myself--but it's not true.


Not sure about it being not true, but, the references to what we have commonly thought as the plague appear to be historically misplaced as the plague happen about 150 years or so before this appeared. Also putting flowers in a pocket hasn't been confirmed as a folk cure....might be an aroma issue more than a cure. This is one of the more curious ones to try and nail down its origin. But many believe, and I am sure if you took a poll, most would say the plague....I don't think we know.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Rps said:


> Not sure about it being not true, but, the references to what we have commonly thought as the plague appear to be historically misplaced as the plague happen about 150 years or so before this appeared. Also putting flowers in a pocket hasn't been confirmed as a folk cure....might be an aroma issue more than a cure. This is one of the more curious ones to try and nail down its origin. But many believe, and I am sure if you took a poll, most would say the plague....I don't think we know.


The plague explanation was the work of one scholar in the 1950s--there is no historical backing for the idea. Also, the earliest versions of the rhyme are the ones with words least related to interpretation as plague.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Macfury said:


> The plague explanation was the work of one scholar in the 1950s--there is no historical backing for the idea. Also, the earliest versions of the rhyme are the ones with words least related to interpretation as plague.




Why don't you submit a gentle thought of your own for the day? Let's see what you've got.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Freddie_Biff said:


> Why don't you submit a gentle thought of your own for the day? Let's see what you've got.


My correction was a gentle one.

But how about this--a little prog rock:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

In an attempt to sweeten the mood in this thread, as a Canada Day treat we shall be offering vanilla ice cream and fresh strawberries to one and all. Enjoy. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Dr.G. said:


> In an attempt to sweeten the mood in this thread, as a Canada Day treat we shall be offering vanilla ice cream and fresh strawberries to one and all. Enjoy. Paix, mes amis.




Tasty! Des fraises, mon ami!


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Macfury said:


> My correction was a gentle one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very interesting—I dare say it sounds like prog rock.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Dr.G. said:


> In an attempt to sweeten the mood in this thread, as a Canada Day treat we shall be offering vanilla ice cream and fresh strawberries to one and all. Enjoy. Paix, mes amis.




Voila des fraises, mon ami!


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Here's something to consider—a gentle reminder about why it can be so hard to convince someone of something. 

https://youtu.be/S74C-XF9kYY


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Freddie_Biff said:


> Here's something to consider—a gentle reminder about why it can be so hard to convince someone of something.
> 
> https://youtu.be/S74C-XF9kYY


I watched the video, but I can't easily identify. I would need better facts and logic, not empathy or tribalism, to change my opinion.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

A happy and peaceful Canada Day to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

A blast from the past.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Live each day not as if there will be no tomorrow, but that there is a possibility that there will be.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I would rather ride _in_ the airplane.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Live each day not as if there will be no tomorrow, but that there is a possibility that there will be.


:clap::clap::clap:

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

We were put on this earth to help others; what the others are here for I haven't got a clue!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

:clap:



Rps said:


> We were put on this earth to help others; what the others are here for I haven't got a clue!


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Rps said:


> We were put on this earth to help others; what the others are here for I haven't got a clue!




Reminds of this gem:

I love mankind. It's people I hate.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Freddie_Biff said:


> Reminds of this gem:
> 
> I love mankind. It's people I hate.


:lmao::clap::lmao: Good one, Frank.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

A smile is a curve that can set a lot of things straight..


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> A smile is a curve that can set a lot of things straight..


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Martin Luther King Jr. once said that "The arc of the moral universe is long, but it bends towards justice."


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

You know I really hate it when I'm singing Karaoke and the original artist screws up the words!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Mistakes show that you are trying.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> You know I really hate it when I'm singing Karaoke and the original artist screws up the words!


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SINC said:


> Mistakes show that you are trying.


So true. :clap:


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

As well he great philosopher Marx once said ( Groucho not the other one ) " you should lean from others mistakes. You don't live long enough to make them all yourself."


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

As the great philosopher Marx once said ( Groucho not the other one ) ; " you should learn from the mistakes of others. You don't live long enough to make them all yourself."


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> As well he great philosopher Marx once said ( Groucho not the other one ) " you should lean from others mistakes. You don't live long enough to make them all yourself."





Rps said:


> As the great philosopher Marx once said ( Groucho not the other one ) ; " you should learn from the mistakes of others. You don't live long enough to make them all yourself."


:lmao::clap::lmao::clap:


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Your best friend will always pick you up after you fall.......that is of course after they finish laughing!


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Rps said:


> Your best friend will always pick you up after you fall.......that is of course after they finish laughing!


:lmao:


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

The curious paradox is that when I accept myself just as I am, then I can change.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Rps said:


> The curious paradox is that when I accept myself just as I am, then I can change.



Unless my wife has done the laundry, sometimes I simply cannot change.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Singing in the shower is all fun and games until you get soap in your mouth....then it's a soap opera.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Ringo: I love me when I make a good mistake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

:lmao:


Rps said:


> Singing in the shower is all fun and games until you get soap in your mouth....then it's a soap opera.


:lmao::clap:


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Even though a tongue has no bones, it is strong enough to break a heart, so becareful with your words.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Even though a tongue has no bones, it is strong enough to break a heart, so becareful with your words.


Very true, Rp. :clap:


----------



## VieleKatzen (Sep 4, 2016)

Absolutely Rps.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

A drop of lemon juice can spoil gallons of milk. Similarity, a drop of ego can destroy the beauty of virtue.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Most of the sky is actually below your feet.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> A drop of lemon juice can spoil gallons of milk. Similarity, a drop of ego can destroy the beauty of virtue.


Very true.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SINC said:


> Most of the sky is actually below your feet.


Interesting.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

flickspire - Life is like Coffee


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

When the wrong people leave your life, the right things can start happening.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> When the wrong people leave your life, the right things can start happening.


:clap::clap:


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

rps said:


> even though a tongue has no bones, it is strong enough to break a heart, so becareful with your words.




+1!!!!


----------



## VieleKatzen (Sep 4, 2016)

Dr.G. said:


> flickspire - Life is like Coffee


Not at all what I was expecting ... thanks for posting!

That's particularly striking for someone who works in retail, where the entire job revolves around encouraging people to BUY MORE.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

VieleKatzen said:


> Not at all what I was expecting ... thanks for posting!
> 
> That's particularly striking for someone who works in retail, where the entire job revolves around encouraging people to BUY MORE.


Buy less and enjoy more? Paix, mon ami.


----------



## VieleKatzen (Sep 4, 2016)

Dr.G. said:


> Buy less and enjoy more? Paix, mon ami.


Personally, I agree ... but management wouldn't like it much if we followed that philosophy in the store. 

Got the shock of my life yesterday when a coworker said he had actively DIScouraged a customer from buying an item because, in the coworker's opinion and experience, the item had a bad design and wasn't good for what it was to be used for.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

VieleKatzen said:


> Personally, I agree ... but management wouldn't like it much if we followed that philosophy in the store.
> 
> Got the shock of my life yesterday when a coworker said he had actively DIScouraged a customer from buying an item because, in the coworker's opinion and experience, the item had a bad design and wasn't good for what it was to be used for.


Caveat emptor.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

I don't mind coming to work, but this eight hour wait to go home is bullsh*t!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> I don't mind coming to work, but this eight hour wait to go home is bullsh*t!


:lmao::lmao:

As Marx once said, "Work is the curse of the drinking class" .................. Groucho Marx, that is.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

VieleKatzen said:


> Personally, I agree ... but management wouldn't like it much if we followed that philosophy in the store.
> 
> Got the shock of my life yesterday when a coworker said he had actively DIScouraged a customer from buying an item because, in the coworker's opinion and experience, the item had a bad design and wasn't good for what it was to be used for.




I'll bet you get that customer back multiple more times than some customer who wasn't discouraged from buying the wrong product.

And the store's owners would be pretty stupid if they didn't recognize that fact!!


----------



## VieleKatzen (Sep 4, 2016)

pm-r said:


> I'll bet you get that customer back multiple more times than some customer who wasn't discouraged from buying the wrong product.
> 
> And the store's owners would be pretty stupid if they didn't recognize that fact!!


Store's owners are a mega-corporation, and they're not often known for the high IQs ... sorry, I'm pretty jaded these days. 

But yes, I have no doubt the customer will be back for precisely the reason you mentioned: they will KNOW they won't get pushed into buying something that's not good.


----------



## VieleKatzen (Sep 4, 2016)

Rps said:


> I don't mind coming to work, but this eight hour wait to go home is bullsh*t!


:clap::lmao::lmao:

If I weren't uncertain about the reception this might get from my manager, I'd print it off and post it in the staff room.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Just wondering, do you think scorpions would consider lobsters mermaids?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

:lmao::lmao:



Rps said:


> Just wondering, do you think scorpions would consider lobsters mermaids?


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

My week is basically:
Monday
Monday #2
Monday #3
Monday #4
Friday
Saturday
Pre-Monday


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Rps said:


> My week is basically:
> 
> Monday
> 
> ...




^^^^ This.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> My week is basically:
> Monday
> Monday #2
> Monday #3
> ...


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

My fake plants died. I guess I forgot to pretend to water them.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> My fake plants died. I guess I forgot to pretend to water them.


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

The brain is a wonderful organ. It starts working the moment you get up in the morning and does not stop until you get into the office.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Rps said:


> The brain is a wonderful organ. It starts working the moment you get up in the morning and does not stop until you get into the office.




I've also heard "until you fall in love."


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Rps said:


> The brain is a wonderful organ. It starts working the moment you get up in the morning and does not stop until you get into the office.



+1 !!!  :clap: 

A quote of Robert Frost it seems, to give it some deserved credit.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

pm-r said:


> +1 !!!  :clap:
> 
> A quote of Robert Frost it seems, to give it some deserved credit.


You are correct sir, it is indeed by Mr. Frost.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

The greatest gift that we can give to someone is the purity of our affection.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

You never know, you know. 

(my own observation on the paradox of wisdom)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

I know what I know, and you knew what you knew, but I never knew you know what you knew.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> The greatest gift that we can give to someone is the purity of our affection.


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> I know what I know, and you knew what you knew, but I never knew you know what you knew.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Nothing ruins a Friday more than an understanding that today is Tuesday.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Rps said:


> Nothing ruins a Friday more than an understanding that today is Tuesday.


+1 no doubt.

But once you retire it doesn't really matter, that's IF you even recall what day it really is!!!


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

pm-r said:


> +1 no doubt.
> 
> But once you retire it doesn't really matter, that's IF you even recall what day it really is!!!


Of course that's the nub of it...when you retire it's the sameness that's different.


----------



## 18m2 (Nov 24, 2013)

Change is inevitable unless it's a vending machine.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

18m2 said:


> Change is inevitable unless it's a vending machine.


All too true, mon ami. Still, I always check ............. just in case.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

18m2 said:


> Change is inevitable unless it's a vending machine.




:clap: :lmao: +1 !!!

Yup!!! Or a Robbins parking meter!!!


----------



## VieleKatzen (Sep 4, 2016)

Dr.G. said:


> All too true, mon ami. Still, I always check ............. just in case.


I thought I saw a dime on the floor of the mall today ... it was some weird little plastic gizmo, dang it.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

VieleKatzen said:


> I thought I saw a dime on the floor of the mall today ... it was some weird little plastic gizmo, dang it.


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

I have often wondered which would be the more frightening prospect....finding out that the universe is infinite or that it has a border?


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Rps said:


> I have often wondered which would be the more frightening prospect....finding out that the universe is infinite or that it has a border?




Or that it is both....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> I have often wondered which would be the more frightening prospect....finding out that the universe is infinite or that it has a border?





Freddie_Biff said:


> Or that it is both....


Please. Gentle and peaceful thoughts only. You are scaring my dogs.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

I've been giving it some thought and I'm finding being an adult is just not working for me.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> I've been giving it some thought and I'm finding being an adult is just not working for me.


Think "young at heart". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Rps said:


> I've been giving it some thought and I'm finding being an adult is just not working for me.



Unfortunately from reading many "adult's" comments on some social media sites, and tolerating some drivers and their actions, I would easily say that you are NOT alone!!! 

But then again, I doubt that many of them never even bothered giving it a glancing thought. 





- Patrick
======


----------



## 18m2 (Nov 24, 2013)

*Panic Instruction for Engineers*

When you don't know what to do, walk fast and look worried.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Sometimes a silent hug is the only thing to say. Robert Brault


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

rps said:


> sometimes a silent hug is the only thing to say. Robert brault



+1 !!!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Sometimes a silent hug is the only thing to say. Robert Brault


A fine point, Rp. :clap:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

What is the meaning of life?

Could it be to give life a meaning?


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Rps said:


> Sometimes a silent hug is the only thing to say. Robert Brault



Amen, brother.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

The only time the word "incorrectly" isn't spelled incorrectly is when it's spelled incorrectly.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> The only time the word "incorrectly" isn't spelled incorrectly is when it's spelled incorrectly.


True ............... :clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SINC said:


> What is the meaning of life?
> 
> Could it be to give life a meaning?


An excellent point. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

I first asked this question when I was 4. Still asking it today.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

eMacMan said:


> I first asked this question when I was 4. Still asking it today.
> 
> View attachment 80642


:clap::clap:


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

The self that is me is more than the self that you see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> The self that is me is more than the self that you see.


Very true, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Knowledge is knowing a tomato is a fruit; Wisdom is not putting it in a fruit salad.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Knowledge is knowing a tomato is a fruit; Wisdom is not putting it in a fruit salad.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Sex is good, but not as good as fresh, sweet corn.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SINC said:


> Sex is good, but not as good as fresh, sweet corn.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Dr.G. said:


>




Guess it all depends how you're consuming said corn.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Freddie_Biff said:


> Guess it all depends how you're consuming said corn.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Today I was a hero.....I rescued some beer that was trapped in a bottle!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Today I was a hero.....I rescued some beer that was trapped in a bottle!


:lmao::clap:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

You can only be young once. But you can always be immature.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Rps said:


> Today I was a hero.....I rescued some beer that was trapped in a bottle!



And I'll bet you used to call the corner store and ask if they had _Prince Albert_ in a can too…


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SINC said:


> You can only be young once. But you can always be immature.





pm-r said:


> And I'll bet you used to call the corner store and ask if they had _Prince Albert_ in a can too…


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Let us be grateful to people who make us happy, they are the charming gardeners who make our souls blossom. M.P.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Let us be grateful to people who make us happy, they are the charming gardeners who make our souls blossom. M.P.


:clap::clap::clap:

An excellent thought.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

The nice part of living in a small town is that when I don't know what I'm doing, someone else does."


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> The nice part of living in a small town is that when I don't know what I'm doing, someone else does."


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Rps said:


> The nice part of living in a small town is that when I don't know what I'm doing, someone else does."




How true, having lived in one while growing up. 

I even got blamed many times for doing things I wouldn't have even considered or even thought of doing. 



- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

I grew up in a hamlet....there were no secrets . I and me friends never got away with anything, real or imagined!


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Rps said:


> I grew up in a hamlet....there were no secrets . I and me friends never got away with anything, real or imagined!




I live in a hamlet too—largest hamlet in the world. I think we were about 80,000 or so at last count.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

A strong friendship doesn't need daily conversation or being together. As long as the relationship lives in the heart, true friends will never be apart.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> A strong friendship doesn't need daily conversation or being together. As long as the relationship lives in the heart, true friends will never be apart.


Very true. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

As I get older I have come to appreciate what is truly important in life; sadly in my youth I squandered so much time looking for the other.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> As I get older I have come to appreciate what is truly important in life; sadly in my youth I squandered so much time looking for the other.


Sadly, all to true for many of us. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

It's not so much that opportunities were lost as it was they were misunderstood.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> It's not so much that opportunities were lost as it was they were misunderstood.


A valid point.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

You never know, you know. 

(A paradox of life)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

It is sometimes a hard concept to grasp that being alone doesn't mean you're lonely and that being lonely doesn't mean you're alone.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> It is sometimes a hard concept to grasp that being alone doesn't mean you're lonely and that being lonely doesn't mean you're alone.


Very true, Rp.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Seems I'm not alone in being alone
Hundred million castaways
Looking for a home


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Freddie_Biff said:


> Seems I'm not alone in being alone
> Hundred million castaways
> Looking for a home
> 
> ...


An interesting thought, Frank. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Dr.G. said:


> An interesting thought, Frank. Paix, mon ami.




I'd have to credit Sting with that one.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

If ghosts can walk through walls and glide down stairs, why don't they fall through the floor?


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Rps said:


> If ghosts can walk through walls and glide down stairs, why don't they fall through the floor?



Because they're surefooted???


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Rps said:


> If ghosts can walk through walls and glide down stairs, why don't they fall through the floor?




I used to wonder that on Star Trek too...if you can walk through a wall, why wouldn't you sink through the floor?


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Music speaks to that which cannot be said and on which it is impossible to be silent...Victor Hugo.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Music speaks to that which cannot be said and on which it is impossible to be silent...Victor Hugo.


So true. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Wagner's music is better than it sounds. 

- Mark Twain 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Freddie_Biff said:


> Wagner's music is better than it sounds.
> 
> - Mark Twain
> 
> ...


Also true. :lmao:


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Failure is only the opportunity to begin again, only this time more wisely.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Arguing with idiots is like playing chess with a pidgeon...no matter how good you are sooner or later the bird will crap on the board and strut around like it won.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

So true… and just add to the other piles of crap as well…


----------

